# Girls, would you marry a man if he wanted a prenup?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Girls, would you marry a man if he wanted a prenup?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

posting in prenup thread.
this should be a good one


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Interesting.

Yes, because I'd probably want one too. Actually I'd definitely want one. No ex-husband of mine be takin my precious things, like my ikea dishware and vintage N64 console.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

No. I don't want to get married.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Yes, because I'd probably want one too. Actually I'd definitely want one. No ex-husband of mine be takin my precious things, like my ikea dishware and *vintage N64 console.*


A man can't even get Donkey Kong Racing and Rugrats Scavenger Hunt as throw in?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

probably, divorces happen, men cheat, as long a it was a fair prenup for both parties, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

....I answered "maybe", because my initial reaction was, "Well, it depends on the particulars of the situation." Now that I actually thought it over, definitely "yes". ...I mean, that'd be a pretty stupid reason to not marry someone that you would otherwise fully intend on marrying.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

If it was fair to both parties, yes.



letitrock said:


> probably, divorces happen, *men cheat,* as long a it was a fair prenup for both parties, I'd be okay with it.


Women cheat too, you know.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Yes, because I'd probably want one too. Actually I'd definitely want one. No ex-husband of mine be takin my precious things, like my ikea dishware and vintage N64 console.


Lol. I actually got an original Nintendo, N64, and Wii in my divorce!

To answer the question - yes, I would get one. I have my own assets to protect so it would work out to my benefit too.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Women cheat too, you know.


^What this guy said.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course. My boyfriend would probably want one if they existed in this country and we were to get married. Instead, we settled with making a promise that we would never get divorced if that was the case xD


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Dark Alchemist said:


> If it was fair to both parties, yes.
> 
> Women cheat too, you know.


yeah, women cheat too, though men cheat more, and they're more inclined to cheat. And that's not a generalization, not every guy is like that obviously but men just cheat more, it's a fact.

Women are catching up to men in the cheating department though, not that it's a good thing, I'm just trying to be fair.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't even know what a prenup is. :blank I don't want to get married anyways.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't even know what a prenup is. :blank I don't want to get married anyways.


It's a legal contract between you and whoever you marry that basically says what will happen in the event that you get divorced in the future. Basically how finances and property will be divided up, what child custody will be like, stuff like that. However, it can be kind of tricky. Some courts won't accept them, even if they're ironclad.

At a time when 50% of marriages end in divorce, I definitely think it's a good idea.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Witan said:


> It's a legal contract between you and whoever you marry that basically says what will happen in the event that you get divorced in the future. Basically how finances and property will be divided up, what child custody will be like, stuff like that. However, it can be kind of tricky. Some courts won't accept them, even if they're ironclad.
> 
> At a time when 50% of marriages end in divorce, I definitely think it's a good idea.


The actual divorce rate is in the high 30s. The fifty percent number comes from "fuzzy math". In any one year there is upwards of 2.5 Million marriages and 1.3 divorces. Some moron looked at that and said that 50% of marriages end in divorce. Then politicians and teleevenagelist with certain social and political bias use this to talk about the downfall of American culture. Divorces aren't as common as people think but that doesn't mean protecting your **** isn't a good idea.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If I ever get married I'll insist she sign one...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

letitrock said:


> probably, divorces happen, men cheat, as long a it was a fair prenup for both parties, I'd be okay with it.


Only men huh? My parents got divorced because my mother cheated on my dad. She got remarried to someone else and then she cheated again and got divorced again. And guess who won in court?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah...it's somethin that you need to have, cause when she leave your ***, she gon' leave with half...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I wouldn't get along with the type that would want a prenup anyways. I prefer more passive, lovey-dovey types.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My parents got divorced because my mother cheated on my dad. She got remarried to someone else and then she cheated again and got divorced again. *And guess who won in court?*


How does this stuff happen? :no I truly don't understand that. Marriage is a legal contract. Infidelity = breach of contract = fault.

This is the main reason why I either don't want to get married, or I'd want to have an ironclad prenup :afr


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

letitrock said:


> yeah, women cheat too, though men cheat more, and they're more inclined to cheat. And that's not a generalization, not every guy is like that obviously but men just cheat more, it's a fact.
> 
> Women are catching up to men in the cheating department though, not that it's a good thing, I'm just trying to be fair.


:yes


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah yes, more accusations without any factual evidence to back it up. Welcome to SAS.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Ospi said:


> Ah yes, more accusations without any factual evidence to back it up. Welcome to SAS.


LOL.. I just typed into google "do men or women cheat more" this is the first link that popped up:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...gest-cheats--theyre-just-better-lying-it.html


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

:roll


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been with my wife since I was 15. I had nothing then so everything I have now is half hers and I would gladly part with half if we ever got a divorce. But, if I ever was to remarry I would consider having a fair prenup to protect my assets and her assets. At least what I had prior to remarrying. It would just protect me from someone marrying me for a short time and then divorcing me and taking half my stuff again.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Mirror said:


> No. I don't want to get married.


I dont plan on remarrying either, and if I did it would be for money, so no.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I dont plan on remarrying either, and if I did it would be for money, so no.


That saddens me to read that, but I guess gold digging is possible if you're good looking.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No, I'm not ever getting married.

..heh..I totally had to look up what a prenup was. :teeth


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Schizoidas said:


> That saddens me to read that, but I guess gold digging is possible if you're good looking.


At least she's honest. Hopefully she would let her prospective husband know that as well.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Only 14 gold diggers so far. Included the maybe people because this should be a straight up yes answer


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Witan said:


> At least she's honest. Hopefully she would let her prospective husband know that as well.


nobody needs to worry, i'm the unluckiest ***** on the planet, i'm not gonna be finding any rich dudes anytime soon.
i simply just said "IF"....IF IF IF IF...I ever got married(big IF there, I NEVER PLAN ON REMARRYING), it would be for money. I dont really see the point of marriage, period. But if hell froze over and pigs flew and I ever did find a rich guy who asked me to marry him, I sure as **** wouldnt say no!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No. I would never marry anyone who thought of marriage as a financial agreement nor anyone who would anticipate a divorce.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> No. I would never marry anyone who thought of marriage as a financial agreement nor anyone who would anticipate a divorce.


You and your partner may not see it as a financial agreement, but if you get married, the state *does*.

And nobody gets married with the intention of divorcing unless they have something to *gain*, somebody who wants a prenup does it because they have something to *lose*.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

If it's fair, then yes. Come to think of it, I would prolly be the one to suggest it in the first place. 

By signing a prenup you're not anticipating a divorce but you're ensuring, to some extent, that in the likelihood that s*** happens (and there's always the possibility that it'll happen regardless of how perfect you think your relationship is), everything will be fair to some degree. It's never a good idea to throw caution to the wind in cases like this.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Witan said:


> And nobody gets married with the intention of divorcing unless they have something to *gain*, somebody who wants a prenup does it because they have something to *lose*.


There is no reason for a "prenup" unless there is a divorce. Therefore, it is only in anticipation of a possible divorce that one would desire a prenup to begin with.

Anyway, my point was that marriage, to me, is a holy union. Regardless of what the government desires to make it out to be. So, *for me, *anyone who is thinking of money when they are thinking of marriage is not someone I would be marrying in the first place.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I want more votes,


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Yeah...it's somethin that you need to have, cause when she leave your ***, she gon' leave with half...


Knew someone would eventually quote Kanye :teeth


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

letitrock said:


> probably, divorces happen, men cheat, as long a it was a fair prenup for both parties, I'd be okay with it.


 i heard somewere that women are actually more likely to cheat


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't really understand what it is!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't marry at all, and definitely not some rich guy. Do regular guys get prenups? I thought it was only something rich people did.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

letitrock said:


> yeah, women cheat too, though men cheat more, and they're more inclined to cheat. And that's not a generalization, not every guy is like that obviously but men just cheat more, it's a fact.
> 
> Women are catching up to men in the cheating department though, not that it's a good thing, I'm just trying to be fair.


actually women cheat more statistically... women are more likely to go into a relationship with a man based on his nonphysical traits, i.e. his maturity, good with kids, responsible, funny or because hes a good listener or whatever and stuff like that, but because they are not always attracted to him physically they are more tempted to go out and get a "boytoy" on the side for the sole purpose of sex. And thats not counting the effort it would take to get someone to have an affair with. If a reasonably attractive woman stood on a corner and offered sex to guys passing by it probably wouldnt take more than 3-4 hour before she found a taker.... but if a reasonably attractive guy were to do the same thing he could be standing there for days, maybe even a week... so if average woman is generally more ready to get into a relationship with someone based on nonphysical traits, and have sex offered to them on a more consistent basis (being hit on) it only would make sense that they would be tempted to cheat more


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes!
If I had something to lose, I would want one too, so I understand.
But if he was a rich man and he didn't want a prenup, that would be a sign for me that he must really trust/love me, and that would make me love him more... lol
However, if he doesn't want a prenup because he's stupid, that would make him less attractive.:con


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I voted no. There are exceptional circumstances where it would be warranted, I guess. But generally, I wouldn't marry a man who couldn't see that I'm worth his trust.



LostInReverie said:


> No. I would never marry anyone who thought of marriage as a financial agreement nor anyone who would anticipate a divorce.


A bit bluntly put perhaps, but I agree with the sentiment behind your comment.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't have a pre-nap.

You can have half of my nothing ladies


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

It would depend on the circumstances.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

If I ever get married *I* want a prenup! Not because of expecting a divorce but because it's just a precaution.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

LostInReverie said:


> No. I would never marry anyone who thought of marriage as a financial agreement nor anyone who would anticipate a divorce.


Yep. I doubt I'll ever be with anyone for longer than, oh, 3 years. But if I were to promise someone I'd be with them forever I wouldn't do it half-assedly. And anyone who would want to get legally married in the first place just for the tax benefits probably isn't for me.

Edit: Also, the trust thing. Someone who somehow thinks I would want their crap obviously doesn't know me enough to have any business wanting to marry me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I don't want to get divorce. I want to marry the love of my life.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Depend of a prenup. If he says you can keep yours and half of mine, he is my man :teeth


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Why even bother getting married at all if you're going down the prenup route? You can still be in love and together for as long as the relationship lasts without a wedding, and if it ends no messy divorce needed.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

As a childfree person I know that I can love someone with all my heart but if they one day turn to me and say they want to start a family, we can not stay together. I don't want to divorce if I ever get married but I have heard horror stories of childfree people marrying and finding out their partner was simply just expecting them to change their mind, or the partner thought they'd be ok with never having kids but later in life decided it's what they really want. If this ever happened to me I'd be heartbroken and I'd rather make the break up as basic as possible, a pre-nup would simplify the division of belongings.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missingno said:


> Only 14 gold diggers so far. Included the maybe people because this should be a straight up yes answer


opcorn


----------

